# base/head - /etc/login.conf  - Change the default locale to C.UTF-8



## T-Daemon (Nov 19, 2020)

[base] Revision 367690
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org
				





```
Change the default locale to C.UTF-8

The C.UTF-8 locales is the same as the actual C locale except it does support
the unicode character set. But the collation etc are still the same as the C
locale one.
```

If put on RELEASE  or STABLE rebuild the database after editing: `cap_mkdb /etc/login.conf`:


```
default:\
         ...
         :umask=022:\
         :charset=UTF-8:\
         :lang=C.UTF-8:
```


----------

